# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  A Noble on the Plains (Lyn)

## nesgirl119

Well, my other DJ was destroyed so I will write here. If you want to comment, you can, but please don't spam...

----------


## nesgirl119

I was trying to avoid a ...? last night, so I ended up falling asleep in my LD. When I woke up, I was in a really big library. In it were billions of books, & several sections, which included: the Nintendo Section, a Recipe Section, a Comic book section, a Computer Section, An Animal Section, a Dream Section, A Special Abilities Section, & a Mysteries in Life Section. I first glanced at the Nintendo Section, & saw books on games & games to come, which I thought was so cool. Then I headed over to the Special Abilities Section. I picked up a book from it. It was on the ability of guessing, & it said, "Many of us have talents, but only a few can become guess wizards. These people are highly admired, but are sometimes taken advantage of." Then I flew up to a higher shelf, & grabbed another book (there was also a book on ...?s). It said, "Some people have OBEs. Some people are able to explore the world from a different perspective, & you are one of them!" I gave out a scream, dropped the book, which evaporated. I cowared into a corner for a while, & then I said, "Hey! Stupid! This is a dream, & I am not going to listen to a book if it's in a dream!!" I flew up & grabbed another one. It showed me grabbing a butterfinger & eating it (kind of like a video clip book!). Then I headed over to the Dream Section, & saw 2 really funnily-named books: Dreamin of Gamin, & DreamViews: A doorway to another realm.  ::lol::   I just started to laugh, then grabbed a book, & read it for a while. Then I grabbed another book, opened it, & it said, "You are going to Wake Up now!" I yelled, "NOOOOO!" Then I woke up!

----------


## nesgirl119

And for anyone who is interested, here is my 1st ...?:

I was in SP, just trying to get to sleep. I started to have this crazy dream that I was in some really roomy closet. I did not get scared, but I got a little peeved, as I started to ram this closet. Looks like that outside the closet is my bedroom. Since I am very much awake, I go over to my parents room, & say that it is time for them to take me to school. They ignore me, as if I wasn't even there. So I say, "Fine! I'll go to school myself!!" I go through the doors & as I pass a Seminary, I notice that something is wrong, b/c it looks like that it is 1AM in the morning. Puzzled, I look down, only to see that I am not touching the ground. I start to scream, & think to myself, "As long as I am not in the White Robe, I am only dreaming!" And I was wearing it, & had a blue sash tied around me. I scream so loud, then fall to the ground, still floating. When I look around, I am surrounded by some sort of mist, & I say, "Where on earth am I?" As I notice, I start to panic, thinking for sure my life had ended, when someone else in a white robe approached my, & told me that everything was going to be alright. Then I kind of started to fall, towards my roof, my room, my bed! I land, & I start to panic, but then I say, "It was only a dream.....but what kind of dream was it?"

----------


## nesgirl119

Okay, so last night, I wandered around a theme park for a while, until I came across a water park that had Water slides that went straight down. I swam for a while, then I went up the stairs, & tried to go from the top. 2 men said, "Sorry the area's closed!" I hesitate for a minute, then I say, "Hey! This is my dream, & I have control over it, not you!!" So I went down the Waterfall, then went into a suite to spend the day eating Cookie dough & playing Fire Emblem!  ::D:  (I can never live in my LDs w/o Nintendo!)  ::lol::

----------


## nesgirl119

Here is another ...? I had about a year ago.....
I left my bedroom, & was about to fly around the world, when I thought that this would be a great dating opportunity to date my b.friend. I went over to his house, & noted that he wasn't comfy. I said, "Hey! How about a trip around the world w/you?" We did so, & I flew from behind him. His sash looked as if it had been cut off, though, & tied in a knot, which I began to believe mine was like that.....for a while. I had fun....that is until a mysterious mist surrounded us. I left this mist, but he stayed, & I asked myself, "Hey, why will he not go back to bed like me?" I flew back to bed, & started to cry, wondering if he was going to be okay. I found out my answer 2 days later....  ::cry::

----------


## nesgirl119

Here is a freaky ...? that some guy got into:

Well, I fell asleep at school on a couch, & left the couch. I flew down to classic so I could see how the Special Needs kids were doing (I am a peer tutor [somewhat a TA, except that I help the kids instead). I went there, watching them.....feeling happy to see them. Then one by the name of Chris turned around & waved at me. I thought, "I thought anyone not in a white robe ignores me?" I went back to class.
Next day (real life), he says, "I saw you at the Skating Rink". I told him, "How do you know it was me?" He said, "You were in a white dress & had a blue belt." I am like, "Uh oh! I am in trouble if this kid can look into my dreams!!"

----------


## nesgirl119

In ....?s, I have had to learn that I cannot eat. The rules here differ from both regular LDs & Real Life:

One night, as I was at my adopted siblings' house, I flew out of her house, & started my voyage around the world, only to end up bumping into some other girl in a white robe. She said, "Hello! Let's go see the mess after Florida's Hurricane." That we did, & boy was it a wreck. She said, "Oh my goodness!" I said, "Look at all the damage!" Since we still had time on our hands b4 I had to return to bed, we decided to go to an old folk's home. They were having a b-day party for someone, & I saw how delicious the cake looked & tried to grab some, only to have my hand go through it. I kind of pouted a little, then told her, "Isn't this great?" We meet really high in the sky, & I say, "It's been fun, but I have to go BTB, b/c my Dad will worry if I don't wake up on time." She said, "I understand, goodbye!" Well, I go to my bedroom & wonder why I didn't wake up. Then I realized that, "If you fall asleep & leave another area, you must return to the same area!" So I did, & woke up!

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Here is a freaky Sci-fi that some guy got into:
> 
> Well, I fell asleep at school on a couch, & left the couch. I flew down to classic so I could see how the Special Needs kids were doing (I am a peer tutor [somewhat a TA, except that I help the kids instead). I went there, watching them.....feeling happy to see them. Then one by the name of Chris turned around & waved at me. I thought, \"I thought anyone not in a white robe ignores me?\" I went back to class.
> Next day (real life), he says, \"I saw you at the Skating Rink\". I told him, \"How do you know it was me?\" He said, \"You were in a white dress & had a blue belt.\" I am like, \"Uh oh! I am in trouble if this kid can look into my dreams!!\"*



Well, here's my reply as I promised.  I find this really interesting, because people have often said that mentally handicapped children are more sensitive to things.  I would say that you're somehow viewing reality with your dreams, and people with the sensitivity can look back at you.  I'm really skeptical about this whole thing, though.  This is simply speculation, assuming that it's true.  :smiley:  You seem to be a fairly truthful person, of course.  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *
> Well, here's my reply as I promised.  I find this really interesting, because people have often said that mentally handicapped children are more sensitive to things.  I would say that you're somehow viewing reality with your dreams, and people with the sensitivity can look back at you.  I'm really skeptical about this whole thing, though.  This is simply speculation, assuming that it's true.  You seem to be a fairly truthful person, of course.*



Thanx. So, do you think that my ....?s are dreams, or are they too realistic to be dreams?

----------


## Gothlark

No problem.  :smiley:  I don't know what they are.  I suppose that if you're the one experiencing it, you'd be the best one to classify it.  Put asside your phobia, and just think of it passively.  What do _you_ honestly think it is?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *No problem.  I don't know what they are.  I suppose that if you're the one experiencing it, you'd be the best one to classify it.  Put asside your phobia, and just think of it passively.  What do you honestly think it is?*



mostly, it somewhat can feel like real life. The reason that I call them LDs is the fact that I am flying through stuff, & there are 2 of me, 2 of Michelle, & 2 of Cody. They also experience the same thing.......well, Michelle says that we are in real time, but I am just too stubborn & scared to agree w/her.

I would say that it is mostly real life, except for the fact that there are 2 of me, as that does kind of scare me (almost like Cody) to look at a 2nd me unconscious (not dead, but unconscious).....

----------


## Gothlark

Yeah, so basically you're classifying them as an LD because you're afraid of the idea of them being more.  ::lol::  That's alright, I can understand that.  :smiley:  I'm still somewhat skeptical of this whole thing, but I think you're a truthful person.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *Yeah, so basically you're classifying them as an LD because you're afraid of the idea of them being more.  That's alright, I can understand that.  I'm still somewhat skeptical of this whole thing, but I think you're a truthful person.*



Well, sort of, but my boss kind of gave me a lecture & told me that they weren't LDs. I kind of cowared in the corner, & he had to lecture on why I shouldn't be afraid, but that didn't work & only made matters worse, so finally, he told some guessing jokes & I felt slightly better, but still cowared a little...

Well, I was about to have a ....? during my break at work, legs numb, me looking at the clock, however, a loud noise interrupted that, & I woke up startled, like as if I fell hard on the chair I slept on!  ::?:

----------


## Gothlark

It seems as if you're trying to convince others that it's more than just an LD, but convince yourself that it's only an LD.  Rather an odd way to go about things, but it's understandable.  It really shouldn't be a scary thing.  I mean, I know you have your phobia.  But, if you can actually leave your body, it should be comforting.  Really, knowing that when you die you'll live on in a great LD should be a comforting thing.  I'm not saying that this is the case, I'm simply trying to help you with your phobia a bit.  :smiley:  
I still think your Sci-fi's are just really realistic dreams, probably.  You're having an internal conflict over the whole thing.  You think they're OBEs, and you're trying to portrait them to others that way.  Even if it's only subconsciously, you seem to be attempting that.  You're subconsciously trying to find something comforting, but the problem is that, consciously, it isn't comforting at all to you.  You just have to accept that these Sci-fi's are only weird dreams and stop stopping yourself from having complete dream control and the like.  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *It seems as if you're trying to convince others that it's more than just an LD, but convince yourself that it's only an LD.  Rather an odd way to go about things, but it's understandable.  It really shouldn't be a scary thing.  I mean, I know you have your phobia.  But, if you can actually leave your body, it should be comforting.  Really, knowing that when you die you'll live on in a great LD should be a comforting thing.  I'm not saying that this is the case, I'm simply trying to help you with your phobia a bit.  
> I still think your Sci-fi's are just really realistic dreams, probably.  You're having an internal conflict over the whole thing.  You think they're OBEs [everyone else seems to think that, but I am trying to convince others that they aren't, even though my boss messes me up], and you're trying to portrait them to others that way.  Even if it's only subconsciously, you seem to be attempting that.  You're subconsciously trying to find something comforting, but the problem is that, consciously, it isn't comforting at all to you.  You just have to accept that these Sci-fi's are only weird dreams and stop stopping yourself from having complete dream control and the like.*



I don't think that like my boss(well, he is trying to convince me, & sometimes that confuses & frightens me)....well, & I would like to tell you another ....? tale:

I was just flying over Utah, when I saw this weirdo carrying a woman's corpse, & he put it into the dumpster(I was right next to him, but he completely ignored me). Then the garbage truck came, & carried her to the dump. I am like, "Let's not talk to anyone about this", & return to bed.

A few days later, they find her in the exact same spot I saw the garbage truck dump her in, & when the guy talked, he said he did this in the middle of the night, around the time that I saw this in real life, which confused me alot.  What kind of LDs allow you to see things from a distance? I guess there is much more to learn about LDs. What is it called when you view an event from far away in a LD, & it happens in real life?

----------


## Gothlark

I suppose that would be called Remote Viewing.  However, I just want to say that there's always the chance of you filling in gaps after seeing it a few days later.  It might have been a different guy and a car, but you sort of forgot.  Then, a few days later, looking back on it, you filled in the gaps and made it seem as if you really saw that.  Of course, there is the chance that you really saw it.  :smiley: 
Now, you probably don't realize it, but the things you say about them often would cause people to think they're OBEs, if they don't have the right mindset about it.  I think it's just a subconscious thing for you.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, I sort of had 2 types of dreams last night, 1 ...? & 1 LD:

Well, it starts off as I am attempting WILD, since that is how I fall asleep at night. I kind of struggle a little, & in my mind I hear from Zelda: Majora's Mask Elegy of Emptiness (this was a song played when Link had to leave behind a duplicate), then I fly away, & go to RI. I go over to my Grandma's house, & see her fast asleep on the couch (I don't know why I was so stupid not to go into her dreams), then I head off to her bedroom, & notice a lot of changes in there. That was so cool. Then I realized that I need to go home (I guess I should have tried to enter gothlark's dreams, but I didn't want my dad to worry, since I don't wake up from these dreams), so I go home, take a glance at my duplicate, & jump Back to my bed. 
2nd one, I just sit around, playing Nintendo in a LD.





> I suppose that would be called Remote Viewing. However, I just want to say that there's always the chance of you filling in gaps after seeing it a few days later. It might have been a different guy and a car, but you sort of forgot. Then, a few days later, looking back on it, you filled in the gaps and made it seem as if you really saw that. Of course, there is the chance that you really saw it. [/b]



Nope, b/c remember that Michelle, Cody, & I all RVed Disneyland, b/c when I went there, it looked the same, & when I told them, they were really shocked, saying, "wow!" Cody says, "We really have amazing dreams!" Michelle says, "You guys don't realize they aren't dreams!" Then I start to argue w/her!

----------


## Gothlark

Well, it's less likely, but you all could have filled in some gaps.  :smiley:  Still, that's really cool stuff.  That's ok that you didn't come to find me.  It's understandable.  Perhaps tonight.  ::wink::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *Well, it's less likely, but you all could have filled in some gaps.  Still, that's really cool stuff.  That's ok that you didn't come to find me.  It's understandable.  Perhaps tonight.*



Yeah! That would be fun..! That is fine w/me. Okay, so now we know that what I do at night w/my friends is RVing! That is a relief, even though it is kind of like we are actually playing w/each other (that is the beauty of it!)  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

I'm glad that I could help you out.  :smiley:  You're lucky to have friends as skilled as you are.  I'll probably be alot better really soon, but I only really know one person in my area around the same skill as I'm at (maybe a bit better, but he's a natural and I had to learn all this stuff in less time than he's been working on the initially excellent ability.  :tongue2: )

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *I'm glad that I could help you out.  You're lucky to have friends as skilled as you are.  I'll probably be alot better really soon, but I only really know one person in my area around the same skill as I'm at (maybe a bit better, but he's a natural and I had to learn all this stuff in less time than he's been working on the initially excellent ability. )*



Yeah, even though my 2 friends can have ....?s, they range around a Social dreamers category. My niece & I are the only ones at a high level that I know of. She is a Dream Legend, & I am a Dream Sage.....so maybe that is why we tend to DS alot.
PS: tell her to quit calling me Casper when I enter her dreams through a ...?! That irritates me very much!!  :Mad:

----------


## Gothlark

Ok, if I happen to see her some time, I'll be sure to ask her to stop doing that.  :smiley:  Still, having friends that skilled is pretty cool.  Oh well, I'll have to do with what I have.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *Ok, if I happen to see her some time, I'll be sure to ask her to stop doing that.  Still, having friends that skilled is pretty cool.  Oh well, I'll have to do with what I have.*



Well, like I said, only my niece has the LD skill. The other 2 are just good at ....? w/me!

Also, my Grandma called earlier, & I told her about the ...? I had (she is Catholic) earlier about going over to her house. She said she thought she sensed my presence in her sleep & also told me that wasn't a dream...I wish people would give me a break, or I am going to lose Lucidity in the ....?!  ::?:

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, here is the 1st ....? that I learned how to enter dreams:

Well, I left me bedroom, as usual. Then I met up w/Michelle, & was suprised that she also wore a white robe, & had a pink sash. She told me just tackle that person's head while they are asleep, & you should enter the dream territory, but also to be very careful. I did that w/Ryan from our class. He said, "Hia! Wanna play basketball?" I said, "Sure!" So we did. He offered me refreshments, & as I tried to eat them they went through me (although I can do techniques in others' dreams, I cannot eat no matter what! 

Ryan even told Ms. Van Otten, "Hey guess what? She was in my dream, as he pointed at me!" I said, "What gives you that idea?", winking at him as I said that  :wink2:  .

----------


## Gothlark

That's pretty cool, but if shared dreaming is possible, I really doubt that it's dangerous at all.  If anything potentially dangerous happens, you'll probably wake up right a way.  That's assuming it's real, in the first place.  ::wink::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Last night's was a bit better, and since my recall was restored, I decided to party all night, and eat all the goodies I could.*



fun fun and more fun.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> fun fun and more fun.*



Ditto!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well here is one from my DoG DJ I could not keep away from here:




> LD (Could not be controlled due to stressing over the last one!)
> 
> I am an old lady in this one, and faint on the sidewalk. They take me to the hospital, and tell me I have a terminal illness. I am really scared saying that I don't want to die, and cry ever so hard, saying, "Why me?! Why do I have to forfeit the 100 year old party when I am so close?!" Then old splash entered the room, and I am still bawling, and she hugs me and sings that one song she sang in Never Ending Stories:
> Don't you fret, M'sieur nes
> I don't feel any pain *
> A little fall of rain *
> Can hardly hurt me now *
> You're here, that's all i need to know *
> And you will keep me safe *
> ...



Last night, I was having a practicing LD:
LD
I was on a team, and said, "Not even in a dream, could I do this!" And I fly away. Then the DCs act as the braver part of me from my past would, and said, "This is a dream, but you must learn skills that will help you in the Nintendo World, the Dream World, Dream Views, and the Real World. They taught me to make less sucky ideas, and absorb other's opinions. They also said that soon I would be on a team rather than the one at the JATC (they have got to be kidding!), and that I should keep on practicing so I can become a more social person, and become a better team member!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Well here is one from my DoG DJ I could not keep away from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				LD (Could not be controlled due to stressing over the last one!)
> ...



That is crazy and strange.

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]

That is crazy and strange.

So, do you know what last night's LD meant...I mean the learning teamwork one?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> So, do you know what last night's LD meant...I mean the learning teamwork one?*



your dream is telling you to elarn team work and that is a shot in the dark

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> your dream is telling you to elarn team work and that is a shot in the dark*



Are you sure about this? You want to ask Seeker?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Are you sure about this? You want to ask Seeker?*



no i am  not  and how about you ask seeker.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> no i am  not  and how about you ask seeker.*



No, how about you?
And what do you say? ...?s are real, b/c we have them, and we don't need any darn book to prove their existances. Just the passed EEG is enough, correct?

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, last night, I had a ...?, but I really want to keep it secret.

Other than that:
LD
Again, my younger self starts to tutor me. I am starting to gain a little trust in the Dream Team, but not too much in myself!

BTW, want to learn how to have a real ...?, splash via WILD? It is really simple, but does take some practice:

1) Learn to WILD, and do so every day for 1 year (this isn't necessary, but it helps)!
2) Leave an open book on the counter
3) It helps if it is attempted in a WBTB situation, since you are more proned to getting into SP and the Trans state.
4) Do everything you can to get into the trans state of WILD w/o falling asleep.
5) You might notice you can't move. Do not move your body, but pretend to move it with your mind.
6) You might start feeling like you can move. Start trying to move upward, or rolling over does the trick too!
7) Eventually, you will be out of bed. Make sure that your clock doesn't mess up at all when you look at it, and has accuracy along with it. Also, you should have a white robe on, and a sash that connects to your unconscious duplicate's belly button, which I don't think serves much of a purpose here.
8.) Go read your book. You'll note that you will probably have your hands go through it if you try to flip the pages. Go back to bed after doing this!
9) Check the book. If it has 100% accuracy to when you read it, you did it! Now do it again (reading a book is fun, splash!)

Try it, splash! Maybe then we can ...? together, maybe even to XP5, or 5PX!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, here are last night's:
...?
A short yet official one. I got up out of bed. It was 10:43PM, and without hesitation, I went back to bed.
LD
I said to myself, "Why on earth did I do that when I did that last night?" I then met up with my younger self (seems to be my DG, or something), and she said, "You are doing a lot better at teamwork, now why not play a game with the dream team?" We played SSBR (I was Lyn [I really am hoping she is in the next SSB]). I beat them many times, but I also got beaten. We then cooperated together in greeting a newbie to the Dream Team, and did not compete. I happily greeted the DC, and she became one of us. My younger self then told me that this is what I was going to do someday. I asked her, "How can it?! I could never make it to high authority anywhere, anytime. Now even at work!!" She then said, "You are the guess wizard of your dreams, and your future! You decide!" 

Midmorning LD

I was sleeping in 5th again, and my younger self (YS is what I will use from now on!) appeared and told me I would be working in a group today, and I told her, "I cannot handle it, please!" 
Real time
I was then awakened, and was grouped with a few people, just like she said. Then I fell asleep before the presentation
LD
YS said that I needed to do this, and I said, "And miss out on this perfect opportunity to LD?!" She then said, "You will need it!"
And that I did.
LD
She congratulated me, and I was excused to strike myself with lightning I summoned, after growing a plant, and it was pretty!

----------


## nesgirl119

Last night, I struggled NOT to have a ...?, because I thought about what Seeker, Ramu, and Howie said they were, and thinking that I died everynight, I got really scared in SP (big mistake), and my body started the whole ...? procedure. Using what remained of my mental energy, I held myself back from one, and was able to follow some dream imagery into a LD
LD
I was still using my mental energy upon arrival, and my younger self approached, along with the dream team, and said, "What's wrong? You look like you are holding back from something!" I told her, "I am afraid of ...?ing, b/c the way Seeker described it, it sounds like a NDE!! Help! I don't want to do this!" She said, "Control yourself!! I know you are afraid, but you really shouldn't be....so stop holding back, and allow yourself to be sucked into the mirror before you pass out from using too much of it! Enjoy your ...? now!!" Everyone joined in, saying, "Do it! Do it!" She beckoned me to let go, but it was too late....I was unable to even maintain consciousness from all the resisting I did, so I started to fall to the ground...and.......

....?

I opened my eyes, and I was in my room. It was 11:42PM, and thinking that was having a FILD (Fainting Induced Lucid Dream!), I flew off, and knew very well I could go through the ceiling if I wanted to. I then started flying over the mountains, and oh were they so beautiful. I wasn't scared anymore....I felt lighter than air, and was peaceful....not knowing anything yet. Then I turned around really quickly to see the landscape, and I saw my sash, and knew right then that I was not just dreaming, but ...?ing! I think for a minute of what I should do, and then decide since I wasn't really dead, I would play around, and it was really fun to do that....flying up and down the mountains at light speed. Then I saw that the moon was starting to set, and knew it was close to morning, and said, "Well, this wasn't that bad at all! I am going home!!" I fly back to my bed at 4:02AM, just barely missing my curfew (luckily, my dad didn't wake up then)
After suffering about an hour of insomnia, I fall back into a WILD
LD
I watched Spirited Away, and actually thought it was really cool! I love that movie!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Last night, I struggled NOT to have a ...?, because I thought about what Seeker, Ramu, and Howie said they were, and thinking that I died everynight, I got really scared in SP (big mistake), and my body started the whole ...? procedure. Using what remained of my mental energy, I held myself back from one, and was able to follow some dream imagery into a LD
> LD
> I was still using my mental energy upon arrival, and my younger self approached, along with the dream team, and said, "What's wrong? You look like you are holding back from something!" I told her, "I am afraid of ...?ing, b/c the way Seeker described it, it sounds like a NDE!! Help! I don't want to do this!" She said, "Control yourself!! I know you are afraid, but you really shouldn't be....so stop holding back, and allow yourself to be sucked into the mirror before you pass out from using too much of it! Enjoy your ...? now!!" Everyone joined in, saying, "Do it! Do it!" She beckoned me to let go, but it was too late....I was unable to even maintain consciousness from all the resisting I did, so I started to fall to the ground...and.......
> 
> ....?
> 
> I opened my eyes, and I was in my room. It was 11:42PM, and thinking that was having a FILD (Fainting Induced Lucid Dream!), I flew off, and knew very well I could go through the ceiling if I wanted to. I then started flying over the mountains, and oh were they so beautiful. I wasn't scared anymore....I felt lighter than air, and was peaceful....not knowing anything yet. Then I turned around really quickly to see the landscape, and I saw my sash, and knew right then that I was not just dreaming, but ...?ing! I think for a minute of what I should do, and then decide since I wasn't really dead, I would play around, and it was really fun to do that....flying up and down the mountains at light speed. Then I saw that the moon was starting to set, and knew it was close to morning, and said, "Well, this wasn't that bad at all! I am going home!!" I fly back to my bed at 4:02AM, just barely missing my curfew (luckily, my dad didn't wake up then)
> After suffering about an hour of insomnia, I fall back into a WILD
> ...



so soyyr about the forced scifi

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> so soyyr about the forced scifi*



Excuse me, but we aren't suppose to use that term, remember?

And don't worry about it. I got scared thinking about what Seeker/Ramu/Lucius/Ms. Durr/Many other Psychologists told me what they were, and thinking I was going to die, I tried to hold back. The problem is once I am in SP, if my heartrate increases, I am more than likely to get pushed out, and I usually use that to an advantage, but I was so scared, I was unable to control it anymore. Once I got out of my bed, I felt a lot better, until I realized where I was (thanx to my sash!)

----------


## nesgirl119

I had yet another ...? last night...with Cody, too!!
....?

Flying up out of bed at about 11:05PM, I notice that my mom was just getting ready to be with me, and I said, "Sorry, but I have a previous appointment I have to keep!" Seeing my unconscious duplicate, with the sash on its belly button, I headed out, and met Cody on the way! We were so facinated by Disneyland, but because we arrived a lot later (because we decided to sight-see on the way)..the park had a lot of people leave very quickly. The difference is they did not decorate that big pine tree. The place changed so much, and the Haunted house was the same. Cody was so interested in the ghosts in there, and I was, too, but reminded him those were not real ghosts, but I am sure there could be other ...?ers that would want to be there, too. Then the park completely shut down, but we could still see everything. It is like there is at least a little light in my eyes, so I can at least see everything just as well as I could see it during the day. We had so much fun, just playing around, and I went inside Small World, too, and splash mountain (alright!!). We had so much fun. Then we explored CA adventure. It wasn't very lively at all, but it was still fun...because now, the Tower of Terror was up, and the inside of Monster's Inc ride was so incredible. It was so fun, but we saw the moon in the sky reach a specific point, and knew, we had to go back or our parents'd worry about us. We did that, and quietly, I snuck back into the house, seeing the cats suddenly awaken, and jumped back into bed. 
LD
I was in a place, and I saw Susan and Dave with my boyfriend's body. I then asked them when....and Dave said he was going to get ******** for my boyfriend's behalf. All of a sudden, his body disappears. I see a big flashing star appear, and there is someone in his place. Knowing it was him (and this was a dream), I said, "Hello, there I love you!!" It was my boyfriend....the same one that proposed to me in 5PX a month ago. He said hello (he was in a white robe, almost like a ...?er that visited my dream, except he lacked the extension in his sash!). I said, "Wow!! You're really here?" He told me he was, and I went over and   ::kiss::  him right on the mouth. He is like, "Whoa!!" I say, "So, you still plan on marrying me when dusk arrives?" And he said yes. I then told him to play with me, and we did. We went up to this pine tree with Easter Decorations (which is why I got the 2 confused, and almost got real time confused with it!)Then he said he had to get going, because he had some work he had to complete, and just like when he appeared, he disappeared with that flashing star. I was so smitten then, but then I heard a meow, and thought, "Who dares disturb my Dream?!"

Dreamin of waking life (or so I believe)
My cat is howling at the door (who knows why, it couldn't have anything to do with my dreams), and I am getting ticked, and thanks to my mom, she went, and taught her a thing or 2 (if it was me that did that, I would have grabbed her by the scruff of her neck, spanked her really hard, threw her in the computer room as hard as I could [I have done this, but she is never hurt, because I am too fatigued and seeing HI to do anything too harmful to her!], and slam the door).
LD
Going back to sleep, I am playing Zelda: OOT Sage's Quest, which is quadruply harder than MQ, and I have a lot of fun!

I did not get enough REM sleep, so I am fatigued ever so still (I must get 6 hours of REM sleep!)
*Edit...my mind was mixed up earlier!

----------


## nesgirl119

Here are some facts I found out about ...?ing, ...?ers, and ...?s themselves:

1) You can tell if someone is ....?ing, because unlike if they are just LDing, their body temperature is a bit lower (high enough to survive) than it would be if they were just LDing (hence, why I usually show my fingers frozen if I touch someone who is ...?ing). _Learned this by experimenting on Michelle_
2) Unlike most LDs, ....?s do not occur during REM, but they don't seem to occur much during Delta Sleep. It is like they are not even aware of anything at all. _I learned this from the ...? EEG exam_
3) You cannot wake up a ...?er, no matter how hard you try. You will just be wasting your breath (it is like trying to talk to a car with no one inside), and pouring water on them will not help you (though it will make their sash vibrate). _This I learned by missing a curfew, and making my dad think I fainted._
4) If someone ...?s in a safe area, they are more than likely to go anywhere, whereas if someone does it in a likely dangerous area, they usually stay around the area. That is because we know since we cannot wake up so easily from it, we would be sitting ducks to an attack (well, not the 'dream us', but the us that is asleep in real time, and sometimes the unconscious duplicate). If we are truely in a dangerous area, though (like Chemistry, or something), we won't do it at all _I learned this because some kids were really pointing at me one time, because I wouldn't wake up, and when I finally did, my legs were in SP, so I tripped over them._
5) All ....?ers in a true ...? are always going to be in white robes (or so I have seen), and anyone that has a uniquely colored sash (Blue, Pink, or Purple with some weird silvery mist in the very middle of it) has it wrapped around their belly, and it connects onto the unconscious duplicate's belly button (weird). They can also fly, but seem not to be able to touch anything w/o going through it (like a hologram, almost), and are oftentimes, ignored by people (I am not sure about animals). _This I have learned for about 2 1/2 years from experience!_
6) Any ...?er can appear in anyone's dream, but they do know that they are at risk (it is like entering someone else's territory), so they make sure the person knows that they are going in before we go in. Although they have as much control as the person that let's them take control in certain aspects of the dream, they still are limited, as they cannot eat, and must rule over the person's rule....however, many people who have had visits like that from ...?ers have become Lucid, because they tell them they are dreaming (this is what I refer to as DSILD)
7) Anything they see in the world before their eyes happens for real, and anything that they read or see, they already read or saw, so they can therefore, flip the pages. This comes in handy when finding out an enemy's tactic, or for finding out murders that are mysterious (like I did with that guy putting that woman's corpse in a dumpster). _I found this out when I saw things like this for myself!_
8) There are other places like XP5, and 5PX that they can also visit. Unlike visiting just earth, these places, they can actually regain the ability to walk, and it becomes much easier to communicate with other ...?ers and the dead. I learned that when I went to those 2 places.
9) All ...?ers are at the exact same age (around 20-23, I believe), are very natural looking, and don't seem to carry any afflictions, whether they're young or old when they are awake. Like for example, I am probably about 2 years older then than I really am when I am awake, and I seem to have no problem seeing things far away at all, whereas, Mr. Hinckley (whom is about 93 years old) is like maybe 70 years younger than he is when he is awake, and he is kind of cute in that form, too. I know this also from experience, even with him!

Okay, I have put in all the ideas I have on these types of dreams for now....and before anyone says they are not dreams, I want a little proof (even though I think life is a dream, too, and I have no proof for that). If someone was to take a picture of me in the precise location, and posted it where I could see it (and it looks like me, not splash, Cody, my cousin, or Michelle), I may change my mind.

----------


## Asclepius

Hi Nesgirl,
sorry if I am spamming your DJ.

Thank you for sharing the facts you have learned about --?

You write that sometimes you go to the movies when --?  (like Chronicles of Narnia)

Have you ever rented the same movie when awake.  Did the move you rent, match the memory from the --?   :Question:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Asclepius_
> *Hi Nesgirl,
> sorry if I am spamming your DJ.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the facts you have learned about --?
> 
> You write that sometimes you go to the movies when --?  (like Chronicles of Narnia)
> 
> Have you ever rented the same movie when awake.  Did the move you rent, match the memory from the --? *



That's fine, really!!

No prob.

Yes, I do.

Yeah I have. A few movies have turned out 100%, but like so, if I haven't seen a movie for a while, either in real time, or in a ...?, I may forget most of it. Commercials from them always give me deja vu though, when I watch them, and I think, "Hey! I have seen that part!"

----------


## nesgirl119

It was really weird, as last night's LDs were to be remembered for a lifetime:
LD
This is the first DVs one I had. I went to my account, only to see I had been banned, then I shot myself, and woke up!
LD
This is the second DVs one I had. I log in, and I notice that Seeker sent me a PM after graduation, and it said, "Congrats!" and curious to know what was going on, I went to the main page, and my name was in GREEN!! I am like, "Whoa! Not in this dream!" and I push a button to wake myself up!
LD
Fun, as I played Zelda: OOT SQ. My team members didn't show up, because my younger self said that I was going to be rejected from a team, and end up quitting, so to take a break!
BTW, after they did not have me attend a meeting, and the team leader sneered at me, saying, "You missed the meeting!" (I believe he was thinking, "Ha Ha!"), so I quit....I am no way able to function on teams, because I am pretty much nothing but a failure when it comes to teamwork, even with the help of my YS!!

----------


## nesgirl119

And tonight's dreams are going to be cool, because I always ...? on Tuesdays! 8) 

Anyways:
LD
Mostly, I met up with my younger self, disappointed, and she told me not to be, because I would get a much better chance in the future. With my teammates, we make the new sig of mine! I ask her, "Why can I only do teams in LDs?" She said, "You have never looked for the opportunity to try in real time!"
Confusing!

----------


## Asclepius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *I ask her, "Why can I only do teams in LDs?" She said, "You have never looked for the opportunity to try in real time!"
> Confusing!*



Hi Nesgirl!

Maybe you will find a change to be part of team in waking life?  Teams are a way to combine different abilities from each person.  For example, some web sites I worked on needed a graphics person, a writer, and a database programmer.  Combining the abilities created better web site.

I like your sig   :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Asclepius_
> *
> 
> Hi Nesgirl!
> 
> Maybe you will find a change to be part of team in waking life? *Teams are a way to combine different abilities from each person. *For example, some web sites I worked on needed a graphics person, a writer, and a database programmer. *Combining the abilities created better web site.
> 
> I like your sig **



Maybe so, or maybe not. I seem to greet newbies fine without being on one. Then again, that is 1 skill I may need in the future.
Here are my LDs last night:
LD
I went and practiced with the team again, and we played the 'flag' game, which I thought was fun. My younger self told me that she knew I could do it! Then I woke up
...?
Went somewhere (I kind of refuse to say where...kind of personal) at about 3:47AM, and came back at 4:45AM.
LD
I was really thirsty, and kept on drinking with no relief.

----------


## nesgirl119

Here are today's entries:
LD
It was totally awesome, teaming up, and now, my YS had me team up with them to operate a computer. Then I saw a mirror, and my YS told me to go through it. I did, and there was a roaring wind that followed until I stopped feeling it, opened my eyes, and...
...?
I was in my bedroom, and it was 1:27AM. I headed off and flew around the world a few times, because it is so fun. Relaxing after stressing over a vigorus test, I felt better, and went BTB at 3:30AM
LD
I played Zelda (don't remember which one)

BTW, I entered a photoshop contest, and here is my entry:


 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  
If I win, I am sure to get a good thrashing from Seeker, right Splash?

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, here was my dream last night. but I had an Insomnia spell to go along with it.
LD
I was on the Dream team, and they said to join another team, and I did. There were many teams to choose from, which included AP, Guess Wizards academy, Nintendo Crew, and more. Although she suggested for me to join the AP team, I did not want to, so I joined the Guess Wizard's academy, only to find out I was tricked to join the AP team, so I ran away from them, shouting, and I woke up!
LD
I told her I do not want to join that team, do you hear? So I went and joined the Guess Wizard's Academy, and it was so fun! I was able to guess the coin flip, and what was on the other side of the card. I even saw a movie about what was going to happen when I went skiing. Working together, we made a foundation! It was so cool! My YS said I was still part of the Dream Team, but now I had 2 teams to work on!
I woke up, and unable to sleep any longer, I left the bedroom (in real time, not a ...?)

----------


## nesgirl119

Flipping school server! Thanks to them, not only don't I have an entry down for LDing, I don't remember the darn flipping pieces of junk!!  :Mad:   :Mad:  

Well, at least I always remember ...?s very well (about as well as I would remember real time!)
...?
Yesterday in my class, I was in SP, and touched my hair, which felt like fine matter, as usual. After that, I just flew up out of my seat above everyone, listening to the teacher lecture. All of a sudden, my sash vibed, so I hurried back to my seat to find out someone was tapping me on the shoulder.
...?
I had 2 of them durning the play. Both started in SP, and while one involved the 'floating sensation' that I usually get either right b4 a WILD, or when one starts, the other one I forced myself up and out of my seat. The first time, someone must have kicked the back of my seat, and my sash not only vibed, it pulled me back into my seat. The second time, I was able to actually focus on the play, and learned about the guy being a murderer, etc, and unlike in real time where I would not really get it, I got it just fine, and I looked over at the clock once, and it was 9:50AM, and the second time I looked at it, it was 10:15AM, and my sash started to vibe, and I knew then it was signifying that I did not need anymore sleep, so it was best to go back to my seat so that I would be able to sleep that night.
...?
I went to a faraway land (will not mention the name) at 3:30AM, and came back at 5:30AM. Fearing that my dad was probably worried sick, considering my curfew was 4AM, I hurried back into my bed. He came in about 15 minutes later.

----------


## nesgirl119

By the way, did you know splash I am making this post at SLCC?! I love it here! It is like an indoor mall, and has a VG creation class! I so can't wait to come to SLCC now! Hope to see you here, too!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, not much to say about last night's!!
But here they are anyways:

LD
I was with my younger self on DVs, and to my surprise, her name was in bright green, whereas, my name was just plain old light blue. I asked her, "How can you do something like this if I cannot? I know it is a dream, but still!!" She said, "Because I had kept up my commitment to teamwork, and had a little more room to mature than you!" That offended me, so I changed the dream scenery, and played some Zelda, and some Pokemon Emerald!

Splash, I found this movie that looks a lot like what our perspective of the world is during a ...? (since people are ignoring them as well!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJmGiPLGb0s...unity%20Hope%20

----------


## nesgirl119

Hey! Last night I did the Dreamin of Gamin task (with the help of Precog!)!! I still wonder though which is weirder: DSing w/Splash/my niece, Precog dreams (and heavy guessing in real time), or ...?ing to XP5/Disneyland/5PX/Movie/etc?
LD
Well after the clock tolled midnight, I thought hard of my childhood, and my younger self appeared to me! I saw my dead goldfish, and ate it, only to throw up right afterwards. I then asked her, "What is it like in your time? Can I return to your time?" She nodded, grabbed my hand, I soon found myself in the body of my preteen self. It was so cool, because I was a lot shorter, and because of that, I could easily fit through tight spots. I was also less shy and more social. I was able to do teamwork very well, and had a lot of trust in people. It was then I realized as my youthful self I just knew back then I was dreaming, and I was most certainly dreaming now (I knew about that one way ahead of time), but I was happy to be youthful again, and have my sociality skills and teamwork skills back. I enjoyed myself, and I even played on a Soccer team. 
I then returned to my old stressful self, and my younger self appeared and said, "And there you go! You have experienced both your past and your future! Good luck to you!" And I wake up!
Boy, do I miss the old days.....wish I could time-travel to them...  ::wink::  

Gosh, I went to another interpreter, splash, and I asked them to interpret the ...?s, and they said they weren't dreams at all, and had something to do with afterlife. Now things are really going to get crazy, huh?

----------


## nesgirl119

I can never stop having curiosity, but I do have a Naughty nature (and splash has an Impish nature!)  ::D:  

I was younger, and played Pokemon Blue and Yellow, and in my younger state, I noticed that I was playing on a Gameboy Color, which meant a lot to me back then (as much as a Nintendo DS or a Gameboy Micro means to me now), and even noticed I was a lot shorter! I then swallowed a Goldeen (Goldfish Pokemon), but it pricked my stomach and throat, so I threw it up. Afterwards, I just had some fun playing Yellow!!

And of course Nintendo meant a lot to me even back then, so of course I wanted to time-travel to then, and with a Nintendo Event coming up at the end of this month, I thought I would just want to remember..

Well, after that, I woke up and took my meds, and did more Pokemon, except this time, I was my normal self, and was playing Emerald this time!  ::D:  

Did the same today in class, but also, I found myself in SP after having a quick 15 min LD, so...

...?
Quickly struggling out of my seat, I saw the teacher teaching a specific topic (about the same thing I saw on TV, and took notes on earlier. Then my friend stood up behind someone familiar in my seat, and started saying specific stuff about that topic (I will not mention that topic, as it does have something to do with religion, and wish not to offend anyone). I was surprised though, and then I looked at the clock! It was 8:50AM!!! I quickly went back to my seat, and after about 5 mins, shook of SP and woke up!
I told my friend and teacher about it, and they said they weren't surprised in the least I was 100% accurate after all of the strange tales I have told them b4!

----------


## nesgirl119

I don't even want to talk about last night's LDs (pretty bad), so here is a ...?ing Banana instead.


Is it just me, or does the banana's ...? form have a blueberry sash?  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

One thing I forgot for last nights was that I had this really cool urban Dream. I entered an area, and a whole bunch of Dream Views DCs were there, very noticable was A Lost Soul, and she had Red hair, and I couldn't quite tell what she looked like, but she had blue eyes, and my younger self was right next to me, but was invisible to everyone else. She handed me a bell, and also, a DC that looked just like splash (Splash, report back if you had this dream, okay?), and we were supposedly playing it for ALS, but whenever everyone turned their backs, I would play my Nintendo DS. Then when they turned around, I did the bells again. After a while, ALS disappeared. I then changed the Dream Scenery, and played more Nintendo DS.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, last nights was pretty decent, but weird, too!

...?
Left at about 11:23 PM off to a distant land, and came back at 2:27 AM.

LD
Weird, as this huge Lion pounced on me, and beconed me to play with it. Thinking these were the types of LDs I had in my youth, I did. Crazy and kind of stupid.

Well, I finally found a pic of you ...? splash!!:


Facinating that someone was able to implant a device used to find your dreams, huh? After all, how else would they be able to take a pic of you in a ...?.?

And here is Jigglypuff!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, I think I forgot my LDs from last night (stupid dry spell flipper), but I knew I was dreaming in them (as I always do), so it still counts.

I do, however, remember my ...?s as always, because they are about as easy to remember as what I did yesterday (which at first can be hard to remember as I am temporarily confused when I first get up in the morning, but after I shake it off, I remember it very clearly, a lot better than LDs, that is, and I can remember times I leave and get back to bed!)

...?

Deciding to go for a little stroll in the neighborhood, I did just that at about 5:47AM. After a while, I decided to go to XP5 just for fun. I headed back to bed (seeing my unconscious duplicate as usual) at about 6:05AM

...?

This is what I call Lucid Dreaming in school in fashion. After being stuck in SP, and trying to struggle out of it, I end up sitting up at about 8:40, then flying a bit higher. I then noticed that we were memorizing something very important from a book, and I started memorizing along with them. It was really cool until about 8:48AM, when I thought I should go back to my seat. I did, and though it did take a while to shake off the SP (and 1,000 needles in my arms and legs to boot). I told the teacher a couple of the lines we were memorizing and told him I was memorizing along with them in my ...? and he said, "Well I didn't hear you!" Then the class goes up to me and says, "Hey! What's a ...? ?!" I then explain to them about my little dream voyages I have that allow me to be able to know what is going on!

Splash! WHERE ARE YOU?!  :Sad:   ::damnit::

----------


## nesgirl119

Last night, you might say I broke a Dry spell!

LD
I was inside Pokemon, and it was so cool. Then I was at school about to go on another Field trip to San Fran, and saw my Boyfriend. I gave him a kiss!  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

Wahaha! I had a bet against my boss, and he lost! That is why I haven't been putting any ...?s in here lately, but I had one last night after the bet was over.
...?
Not too much pressure was needed this time...in fact, I was out of bed the instant I struggled to get up! I went and flew around the valley, and then visited XP5 at about 10:47PM! I got back to bed at about 1:05AM, and went straight into a LD upon return!
LD
Practicing Emerald, I start training, and keep on going!
LD
I was unable to sustain my emotions, so I totally lost it in anger....and ended up killing myself with the LD knife.
LD
Still unable to control my emotions, I keep on going (even though I know I am dreaming in them, emotions can remain the same), but my anti-anxiety meds and my sleep pill with it (due to morning insomnia).

Well, I did find out some more facts on ...?s during the time I avoided them (this is for people who can have them all the time only): 
1) I may be mentally refreshed, but I have too much mental energy (supposedly, it rel!
2) The harder I would resist, the more vibes there would be trying to supposedly, push me out of bed.
3) Resistance is strong after having a ...?, but about 3 days later, it might happen again.
4) Worrying too much was enough, but it grew 2x worse, because I tend to be at peace in a ...?

Oh, and splash, ...?s are dreams, but differ slightly from ordinary LDs, right? I think life is a LD as well!  ::lol::

----------


## nesgirl119

Heck yeah! Here is one of many Precog LDs I have had (Precog LD tasks, er whatever).
LD
I was inside Rampage, and I was godzilla destroying the buildings. I fixed a bucket, and put smashed people's heads inside, and even killed Mario, but then I got Shot by John something from Second Sight, who moved me with his mind as I died.

Hey splash....Jigglypuff just came by, and..


And I see nothing abnormal about being a guess wizard. I got into the group for the mentally enhanced officially, remember? I mean, just because I am an LD sage, a ...? expert, a guess wizard, and a telephone player doesn't make me anymore different from anyone else. I am just like anyone, and I hate it when people think they have to treat others different, whether someone is mentally impaired (as one of my friends is), or mentally enhanced (like Michelle and I are). And maybe a coincidence or 2(see below) may happen if I get upset, but it is mere coincidence after all. 

Agreed, buddy?

----------


## splash

cool so how was saterday afternoon?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *cool so how was saterday afternoon?*



Uh, not so good, but I am doing better.
Last night was pretty fun, though!

...?
Not much to say about this one. I just got up out of bed at 11:02PM, and I decided I wanted to LD more, so I did.
LD
I was right in the middle of a Famine (yikes), and since there was nothing I could do about it, I patched a hole inside a bucket with all of the food I hated, and was so angry I was demolishing a building, too with my bare hands. Then rain came down, and the scene disappeared into today, where I was going to school and everything. All the while, I knew I was dreaming, but I was excited to see what would happen next!

Fun, huh splash?

----------


## Dagget

Angry during a lucid dream?

How does that work, I can't understand being anything other than overjoyed for having a lucid dream  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Dagget_
> *Angry during a lucid dream?
> 
> How does that work, I can't understand being anything other than overjoyed for having a lucid dream*



Because my emotions can change at anytime in a Dream. I may know that I am dreaming, but I can still feel emotions like I do now (that must mean I am dreaming right now), and they change according to my mood during that time. I didn't like the awful food, and did not think about changing it, so I destroyed a building. After I did realize I was in control of that particular dream (after snapping out of anger), I decided to see what was going to happen today (just for a little fun). I always know I am dreaming, but there are times where I can't control what emotion I am going to have (due to the stress of not being able to get on Last night, I was kind of letting out my anger in there).

----------


## Dagget

I see, well at least you got 2 cookies for it! (badges)  :smiley: 

Now you just need to get the Vermilion city lucid dreaming badge and you can be a lucid dream master!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Dagget_
> *I see, well at least you got 2 cookies for it! (badges) 
> 
> Now you just need to get the Vermilion city lucid dreaming badge and you can be a lucid dream master!*



Hahaha! Very funny!

I may be a trainer at times in a LD, but I think I already am a LD master (actually, more of a sage than a master)

*at least I am getting some attention in here, after all, ...?s, and weird LDs tend to scare viewers out of here!

----------


## Pastro

I hope you don't mind me posting here, me being a stranger and all.

But I was looking for a nice member's DJ to read to get an understanding about how to write one for myself. Your Dj is interesting and your entry's provide enough information for me to make a good mental image of whats going on.

Again I hope you don't mind me poking around, and I thank you for being a good example

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Pastro_
> *I hope you don't mind me posting here, me being a stranger and all.
> 
> But I was looking for a nice member's DJ to read to get an understanding about how to write one for myself. Your Dj is interesting and your entry's provide enough information for me to make a good mental image of whats going on.
> 
> Again I hope you don't mind me poking around, and I thank you for being a good example*



Hey there, and welcome to the forum!

No, of course I don't mind. I just hope you don't mind about my LDs and ...?s being all goofy. Post in here as many times as you want, b/c I actually enjoy it!

Splash, I reopened the ...? thread on my own forum (using our own term), so we can talk about it all we want.

Warning to other members: This link may contain offensive/inappropriate materials and terms. If those bother you, do not click this link (and that means you Buzzie, Ramu and Seeker) Here

----------


## Pastro

Thank you for being so welcoming!  When I put my DJ online your more than welcome to come visit. If you don't mind me asking whats with all the ?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Pastro_
> *Thank you for being so welcoming! *When I put my DJ online your more than welcome to come visit. If you don't mind me asking whats with all the ?*



If you really want to know, click on the smilie below my sig. Be warned as the term can no longer be used here!

Well, and last night, I was LDing a couple of times!

LD

I was playing Nintendo, when I found myself at the wheel of a Kart.  It was fun racing against others that way, except when someone stole my original cart and I had to go with a heavyweight cart. Then we swapped positions (like in Mario Kart: DD) and I threw weapons at the other carts, but my driver got lazy and stopped driving, so I had to drag the cart by myself. Then I had a family embarressment, and forced myself to awaken due to the fact I could no longer control my emotions.

----------


## nesgirl119

Sorry, I forgot to put in yesterdays!

Yesterday's:

Twilight ...?

Got up out of another bed at 11:03PM, and went to XP5, and did a little sight-seeing there. Then I went back to bed at about 2:23AM.

LD

There was an eruption at the bottom of the ocean, which destroyed a couple of my DC friends. I called out to them, and they were alright, and said that I should expect things like that to happen here in the Dream Zone. I agreed, so then we went off, and played Mario Kart.

Mid morn ...?

Struggling to get out of my seat in the ...? worlds, I succeed after many FAs. I then listen to the lecture, and at about 8:50AM (which was 8:55AM according to my watch!), I went back to my seat, and stayed in SP for another 10 mins.

And here are last nights:
...?
Battling Fatigue in the car and holding my precious DS, I finally realize I am falling into a WILD, because my legs and arms are starting to Vibrate, so I put my DS away, and rest for a minute, thinking they would go away after a while, but everything went blank for a minute after tossing and turning a bit. I then opened my ears, and heard my dad explain to my mom that he was going to get a Milkshake Malt at Burger King, and then a flash of light came into my eyes, and I flinched for a while, but then, I just sat up (...? wise), and the light no longer affected my eyes. My mom and dad were getting gasoline in the car, and when they went back in, my dad ate something, and when he passed it to my mom, it looked like a pink wrapper of something (I didn't have a clue), and the wrapper looking like a peppermint pattie, though I did not get a good enough look at them. I knew I wasn't awake all along, but I decided to go back to sleep, back inside the comfortable covers, and I phased into a LD where I played FireRed.
I found out later, those were the wrappers of a Chocolate covered Cherry candy, and an Ice Cream Sandwich, and that they were on the right side as well. Everything was accurate as anyone would see it (if you saw those things go by quickly crumpled up, you'd think the same)

LD

Well, this one had to be one of the funniest LDs I have had in a long time. My mom and I were driving in the car, and all of a sudden, we got pulled over, so I fling open the door and run away as fast as I can with the pursuing cop right behind me with handcuffs. I ran really fast to a bar, and hid behind the counter (and all the while, I was saying, "This is only a dream, really it is...but this is fun!"), but there was a whole squad of cops after me at this point, and I ran away to a mall this time, and hid in many stores, and even bought some futuristic Video Games (Like Super Smash Wii, etc), but they found me again, so I ran away, and hid at the snack bar, this time stressing out (but still knowing it was a dream), and snacking on some Pizza and Pretzels. Then I saw one of them, and before he could find me (and I had to go to the lady's room), I teleported to the ladies' room, and went inside a stall to relieve myself, but the cops came in and busted open the stall door while I was whizzing, and I am like, "Shesh! Can't you guys give a lady a little privacy?", and they handcuffed my hands, and though I wasn't quite done, I slammed the stall door on them with my mind, pulled up my pants, and crawled under the stalls. Then I hid in the showers, and then the pool. Eventually, I come up to this lady, whom arrests me (a lady cop in disguise, darn it!), but I teleport from her again, and find myself running in my own neighborhood back to my house, where my mom calls me, and it seems the police are over there as well, so I tell her I won't be home for a while, but she says that it wasn't a felony I did, so I could get away with running away from them for $10,000, and I am like, "I don't have that kind of money, so I am leaving!" The cops come to arrest me, but I fly over their heads, stick my bum out, and blow a raspberry at them saying, "Sorry suckers, but not in this dream! Ha Ha!" I fly away to another planet, and the cops never find me, but using a new ability of mine, I RV and see them posting up signs saying, "If you find this young woman who goes by nesgirl119, she is on death row!" No one ever found me, and I LDed for a long time afterwards, til I died of old age!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, here are some worthwhile Lucids and a ...? I had!:

LD
I started to remember my childhood, and remembering 7th grade, I was frustrated, and destroyed a building, then I patched a bucket, put it over my head, and played bucket Nintendo. Some eerie sound came from the bedroom and woke me up at about 1:30AM.
...?
Feeling the vibes and the floating sensation, as usual, I knew I was about to float away, but knowing I was safe, I allowed it to happen. Looking at the clock, it was 1:33AM, and I saw my unconscious duplicate in the bed, as usual, but ignoring that, I decided to explore the house. Everything was in order, the kitties seemed to pop up their heads when I was in the living room/family room, and seeing there was nothing unusual, I concluded this to be a ....?, and to prove it, I went into the bathroom, and read the open magazine (a type of book) left open on the Litter box, and at 1:37AM, I decided to try to wake up my U. Duplicate, which pitted me right into another LD!
LD
It was weird....the colors of DGs turned to Purple, and it would seem that Palliate was a DG, and I was offered, but I said I couldn't again, because I said I wasn't ready. I then went into the other room, and said, "Guess what mom? I am dreaming!" She tried to fool me, but I knew better. I ran around very hyper for a while, but ended up destroying the next door house because I ran into it. I then went back on, and saw a PM from Icedawg, and he said, "Whadda ya mean you R not ready?!" I got suprised and woke up, and my mom tried to get me out of bed, but I didn't want to, b/c LDs are so cool.
The Magazine was 100% accurate, so I was able to flip the page....How I love reading books in dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Asclepius

Hi Nesgirl,
always interesting to read your dream journal  :Exclaim:  

Have you stopped dreaming about teams and your younger self?  I haven't seen any recent posts. 

Also the people you meet in --? dreams, were you ever interested in trying to talk to them in waking life, through email or IM?  That would seem to me to prove whether they are dreams or a different type of experience.  So far I haven't found anybody else that can read a book in WILD.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Asclepius_
> *Hi Nesgirl,
> always interesting to read your dream journal  
> 
> Have you stopped dreaming about teams and your younger self?  I haven't seen any recent posts. 
> 
> Also the people you meet in --? dreams, were you ever interested in trying to talk to them in waking life, through email or IM?  That would seem to me to prove whether they are dreams or a different type of experience.  So far I haven't found anybody else that can read a book in WILD.*



Yeah for the time being I have, because I have been so stressed lately, and need my LDs to refresh a bit more, plus it could have been caused by that dry spell I had (in terms of recall, b/c I still knew I was dreaming) 2 weeks ago.

Yeah, many times I have talked to them. I talk to Cody at school, and I talk to Michelle at the mentally enhanced meetings (the mentally impaired are also included, since Michelle and I are pretty much the only 2 in the mentally enhanced). I have not met splash in a ...? except one time when she ...?ed inside a dream, and emailed me about it later. My 2 cousins also have them, but I have yet to meet them as well.

Well, that is because there is a major variety of differences between a WILD and a ...?, but they both can start in the trans state.
*
Characteristics of a WILD*
~Fade into the dream
~Starts anywhere
~Unlimited activity in Dream World
~Can sometimes come true
~Time is random, but because I am a guess wizard, I can usually figure out what time it is.
~I will be wearing just about anything
~I can fly, walk, swim, play Nintendo, etc.
~Usually Duplicate is not visible
~Can sometimes DS with someone else
~I can weigh as light as a feather, or as much as a rock, and my texture never changes.
~I can breathe in them, but I don't have to if I don't want to
~Books are usually made up of assorted letters
~Can wake self up on command
*Characteristics of a ...?*
~Sit up and walk away/gain the floating sensation
~Always starts in wherever I fall asleep
~Limited activity in the area that looks like the real world, but I know better than to think that
~Cannot touch objects, because they act as if they aren't there (Holographic)
~I can see whatever is happening currently (through the eyes)
~I can look at a clock and know what time it is like I would right now
~I will always be wearing a white robe, and have a blue sash connecting to my unconscious duplicate's belly button that can warn me of danger in real time.
~I can only fly/float, because the ground is a hologram, but in XP5/5PX, I can walk
~Unconscious Duplicate is always visible, and breathes, but never awakens
~Can enter people's dreams kind of like Spongebob
~I am as weightless as water vapor, and feel like some fine mattered material
~I never breathe, no matter how much I try
~Books, places, and events are always 100% accurate
~Must go BTB in order to wake up

----------


## nesgirl119

I just recalled one of my 1st ...?s, and I just had to put it down for laughs....

Timeline of my ...?s:

1st one occured somewhere in the fall of 2003

Events: 
First ...? I ever had
First time for another 2 years I would visit another dimension

After trying to awaken myself, I found myself trapped inside a box of some sort, and I wasn't scared, only frustrated as I kept trying to get out, which I did, and it was inside my room. Knowing I usually don't wake up like this, I go into my parent's room, telling them it was time for school, but they did not listen for some odd reason, and I got irritated, telling them I would go to school myself. As I did head towards the school, and was right next to a school Seminary, I felt something wasn't quite right. Puzzled, I look down to see my feet are about a foot off the ground. Startled, I think it is a dream, and say I will be fine as long as I am not in a white robe, which I was, and had a blue sash to boot, and this all was so frightening, I started to shriek, and kind of fell on my face, still floating above the ground. After a while, I found myself in another dimension (I only went here once, and saw a whole bunch of people that had white robes like I did. I was thinking, "Where on earth am I?" I saw more and more people, and one of them hugged me, and knowing that I was probably dead at this point, I freaked out, but one of my friends told me everything was going to be alright, and I relaxed a bit, and fell back into my bed. Freaking out still and very cold (I usually don't get as cold as I am after a ...?), I relax, and remember....

My 2nd ...?
Events:
First time floating sensation
The First time I felt true peace from it
First time I realize I cannot wake up from this type of dream without returning to bed.
First time I see my unconscious duplicate
Still freaking out!

I felt the vibes, and felt the floating sensation for a minute, and realized I must now be in a dream, but I was still in my bedroom, but I still thought it was a dream, and flew away to another area kind of gorgeous with trees, water, and beauty, and I decided to relax, and felt at peace, and I thought, "This dream couldn't get any better, could it?" Some people in white robes asked how I was doing, and I told them I was feeling fine, but I would soon had to go home, and awaken myself. I then yelled out for myself to awaken, but nothing happened, and they said that I would need to go back to bed to awaken. I went back, and the first time I saw my unconscious duplicate, I was confused, thinking, "Now, why would someone sneak into my bed while I am exploring?" and I take a closer look at her face, and realize her face is just like mine, the one I had before! I then am like, "Oh my goodness!! AAAAAAHHH! I must be dead!! Noooo!!" The friends I had in that area grabbed me just as I was trying to go back, and said, "Stop, don't go any further! Just relax, and you'll be fine!" I was freaking out as I was shrieking, "How am I suppose to relax if I am dead?!" They just took me back to the lush land, and then I settled down a little, and realized that a dream could not hurt me in the least, but this dream in particular was much more different than those other ones I was used to and have ever so often. I just started to fly around, knowing I would wake up in the morning soon. Then I was a bit settled, and they allowed me to go back, saying that I was required to go back to bed in order to wake up. I took one last look at my unconscious duplicate, and seeing she was breathing, and looked like me, I concluded that I had successfully divided myself into 2 different people (for a while, then I realized she was nothing more than an unconscious duplicate that appeared whenever I ...?ed!), and decided to try to wake her up, and after trying, I woke up myself!

The 3rd ...? I had (in school, too!)

I was evading sleep as much as I could, but suddenly, I started for some odd reason flying through the ceiling, and I think, "Oh no! Not this dream again!! Will it ever stop haunting me?" I then saw my Uncle whom I heard was doing poorly in the hospital, and we started chatting a bit. Then he had to go, and I had to go back to class, or they would count me as a sluff (even in my dreams), and I headed back to my seat. I then thought to myself, "These dreams are most certainly unique that I am having, but they do seem a bit more like real time than they do my typical LDs, but still, I think they are probably only dreams, but no matter what they are, they are not going to hurt me....so I accepted it, and whenever I would feel like I was going to do it again, I could accept it, but that didn't mean I was going to enjoy it!

The 4th ...?

I felt myself get the floating sensation and knowing it was not going to hurt me, I accepted it, and I went exploring, thinking I was dreaming again. I then found my boyfriend in ...? form, and I asked him what he was doing here, and he said that he did this all the time, and that he was glad I joined him on this outing, so I went with him. I was a lot more calmer, and knew now that these were not only not going to hurt me.

Although I did learn a lot more, if it wasn't for my boyfriend helping me out of my fear factor, I probably would have tried to quit too many times. 
I have learned to do many things during the time since then, luckily, and can now control myself a lot better than I could, but still sometimes still have them by chance. I can enter dreams, read books, found out about my sash, went to XP5/5PX.

Sometimes, I still get afraid of them though, and that makes them more likely to happen, especially if I speed up my heart rate during the trans state.
to be continued

----------


## Asclepius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Yeah for the time being I have, because I have been so stressed lately, and need my LDs to refresh a bit more, plus it could have been caused by that dry spell I had (in terms of recall, b/c I still knew I was dreaming) 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Yeah, many times I have talked to them. I talk to Cody at school, and I talk to Michelle at the mentally enhanced meetings *
> 
> Well, that is because there is a major variety of differences between a WILD and a ...?, but they both can start in the trans state.
> *



Hope you feel less stressed soon  :smiley:  
thanks for summary of WILD vs ...? its interesting  :Exclaim:  

I am curious if what is mentally enhanced meetings?  Is this part of waking life?
Also, can you turn book pages in ...?  Or how does this work if you can't touch objects  :Question:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Asclepius_
> *
> 
> Hope you feel less stressed soon  *
> thanks for summary of WILD vs ...? its interesting  *
> 
> I am curious if what is mentally enhanced meetings? *Is this part of waking life?
> Also, can you turn book pages in ...? *Or how does this work if you can't touch objects*



Mentally enhanced is for people that are somewhat gifted in the guessing category. I am a guess wizard (able to guess at games like Card Concentration, and just about anything up to 17 hours ahead of time), and although institutes offering $1 mil for that are out there, I like this one more. It offers more freedom and competition, and if we are trained enough, we can just enter lotteries and win. Also, I play Telephone with Michelle (speechless communication game where we know what we say to each other only), talk about ...?s and dreams a lot, and even have weird happenings happen there. It is so awesome.
No, I cannot turn the pages in books in ...?s. I cannot touch objects, because I am mostly viewing what appears to be the book, but because everything in the real world from a dreaming perspective acts like a hologram, it is impossible to touch anything (otherwise, I would have played ...? DS), but it is still handy, because you can still see things from a distance through the dream, but you cannot wake up until you go back to bed. 
If you have seen Spongebob, remember that spongebob ends up falling out of his dream, but he is still dreaming, but indeed, sees his unconscious duplicate, goes through walls, flies, enters other's dreams, and like in my experiences, cannot wake up until he goes BTB.

I will show a pic of it now:

----------


## nesgirl119

I found a really funny video (doesn't show Death or dying, so never fear):

Here

And though this one does not show the unconscious duplicate, it should give you an idea of what it is like to have a ...?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJmGiPLGb0s...ommunity%20Hope


And this person is supposed to be dead while seeing this, but:
1) There wasn't enough lighted areas like there are in ...?s
2) He was flying quite slow, and then when he flew at the speed of light, everything became a blur
3) The person was alive, but it was suppose to be a NDE for someone in a clinic or something.
4) That area does look very familiar (even up close), as one time, I did go exploring, but I wanted to go to Sun Valley, so I flew really fast, but the airport was there, the grass and buildings were there. It was a sight to behold.....but because I spent too much time doing that (I am not in REM sleep here like I am in regular WILDs), I lacked in sleep. Ignore what the author says, and think of it as a regular Lucid Dream (cannot be a ...? for sure):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yQqfkKBITw

----------


## nesgirl119

Yo, splash! I just found out about a new ...? game we can play. It is called ...? Card Concentration, but I don't know if I could play that, because whether I really do see the card or not, I am a guess wizard, and it doesn't help trying to hide the card face down, since my ability does decipher the card before I see it, but maybe you could try it? I cannot decipher a book though, so reading the book is perfect, and it is quite the fun activity, agreed? I read one last week my mom left in the restroom, and boy was it cool. 

No matter. Last night in my LDs, I mostly stressed a little after fighting a bit with my mom, but I just grabbed my Gameboy and played Fire Emblem.

I love to read a book in waking life very much, but I do tend to have weaknesses in remembering what I read about, so I get many Fs in reading Comprehension. Too bad I cannot remember anything that magazine says right now (Even though I read that section 2x), because if I read a book only once in real time.  I can never grasp the concept, but I always remember reading books even if I only read once, though I may not remember what I read after a few minutes due to STML (Short Term Memory Loss), and my poor reading comprehension skills, and I am always losing things!

----------


## nesgirl119

My first attempt at quitting ...?s failed very badly....sorry to say. Well, since they are only dreams, I would say it is possible to quit them, if I really want to, but whenever I try, those vibes get too strong after a while, and I can faint in a Lucid.

LD

I was actually much more relaxed when I realized it was only a dream, saying, "Maybe I can pull off not having ...?s tonight!! YESS!!!" Then I backed away, and played some Fire Emblem. But I heard something in the outside world (yes, I can hear stuff from a Lucid in the real world, hense why most of the time, that usually works), but it sounded weird, like one of the cats could have been on the bed I was on, etc. So curious to find out what that sound was, I commanded myself to wake up!
....?
Not realizing I was not really awake, I got up and decided to see what time it was. It was apparently 1:47AM, and then I thought, "Well, okay! I got myself out of bed for nothing, so I am going back, in case it is a FA!" And I head back in a hurry.

LD
I felt a bit chilly in my LD then I decided that after that peculiar FA, I should try to calm myself down, which I did, but all of a sudden, a building caught on Fire, and a whole bunch of people were in it, so I went in and saved them easily, putting out the flames with water I summoned (I always know it is a dream), and I even got a hold of a DC representing my high school teacher, and he started to cry on my shoulder, and I tried to help him feel better, and ended up crying myself to waking up.

...?
I saw it was 5:47AM, and decided to hurry, thinking I was dreaming, off to the distant land, returning back from what seemed like a picosecond to the bedroom at about 6:15AM, and after seeing my unconscious duplicate, it hits me that I can't just quit that easily, going back to bed to think!
LD
Mostly repeats of the above LD.

----------


## nesgirl119

I had weird LDs before flying to XP5 in a ...?

LD
I spent the whole time studying for Today's exam, and the Internet IC3 exam too! I spent the whole time studying, because I was worried from the exam, and I even summoned my young self to the scene to help too, but she was so confused by everything I was studying!
...?
After taking my pills, and falling back asleep, I got up at 5:45AM, and after glancing at my unconscious duplicate once, I flew off to XP5, examining it for about 1/2 hour or so it seemed, because it was 5:57AM when I got back to bed. Guess time there is a bit loosened too!

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, last night was too weird!

LD

I was on here, and splash's name was in green! I am like "What the Flip? Well, of course this would happen in a dream of mine!" Then many names got all glitched up, and many names I had never seen before were in dark blue, green, grey, and brownish red, and then my name had a strikeout on it, but knowing it was a dream, I removed it!


By the way, splash would you ever ...? for the government? I wouldn't, because that would be stupid (except for the EEG exam, and ever since that happened, people don't shut the flip up about it 'not being a dream', saying, "That cannot be a dream!") After seeing 2 weirdos, I think XP5 sounds better anyways, and if the government thinks they can put me through the blue starry way, they are morons, because why should I say anything about when Cody and I saw this guy in a weird looking shaft in Provo with blood on his shirt and blood coming out of his mouth 2 months ago! That would get me straight into the hospital (cody, too!), so NO WAY!

----------


## nesgirl119

I am afraid this could be one of the last times posting in here, because thanks to my revival of the ...?s on my miniforum, and the fact that it is being used on here, I think I am going to be dead soon.  :banned: 

Anyways, last night was rather frustrating, as mostly I was late for school, with different scenerios, and there is nothing worse than being tardy!  ::?:  

Yet, I was going attempt a full-fledged ...?, but when I saw the time in a ...?, I decided to go back to bed. It was 4:47AM.


I am sorry it has led to this. I may now have to lock my forum, never talk about ...?s again, and try quitting them tomorrow after my date w/Cody spying on the Iraqies.

----------


## nesgirl119

Here are last night's and I really don't care if I am banned for them, because after all, why should I be banned for dreaming if this is a Lucid Dreaming website?

...?

11:47PM

I head off in search of Cody, and find him above the mall. We then head off to spy on the Iraqies. We do so, but it is light outside (like it is here), and they are fast asleep. I get a bit disappointed saying, "We went all this way for nothin'?" Cody says, "I guess so..." I then head back, and Cody catches up and says, "Hey! Where are you going?!" I told him, "I am going back to bed to Lucid Dream!" He says, "But I thought we were going to XP5?" I told him, "Not tonight...I really feel like going back to bed and Lucid Dreaming!" He said, "I understand, since you seem to be good at them! I think I will try it myself, but until then, farewell!" I head back to bed at about 1:25AM.

LD

I was happy to be back in bed, and LDing, so to start things off, I grab a bucket, patch it with some cement, then go over to a building to find a free Dream watch, but as I pound my hand on the building, it collapses, and I demolish it enough for it to leave me alone. I see my new watch, and decide to phase into it to see what happened, which I did. I found myself in a fake ...?, where I tormented people, but was in love with a little girl with 4d sight. I could tell though it wasn't real and it wasn't a ...?, because I could feel my room. Then my mom woke me up. It was 4:30AM. I went back to sleep and did the same until about 6:15AM.

...?

After my mom left her room, I went to Providence, RI at about 6:17AM, and found my Grandma sitting at the table, but right next to her was another person in a white robe. I was confused as I looked at the 2 of them. The one in the white robe told me to call her Grandma anyways, and I got even more confused. I asked Grandma, "Then are you Grandma too?" She ignored me, and I talked with the spirit telling me to call her Grandma, and she mentioned what she did in the olden days, and she was just keeping an eye on Grandma because she loved her. I was puzzled, but we flew into the other room, and talked even more about her past. I then saw the time. It was 9:37AM, and I told her I had to go, and she said she also had to be on her way, so she flew me back, and I jumped back in bed, and I did not see her after that.
LD
I had a FA kind of like this one.

Experiment Camp is a week from Friday, so I will not be here that night. I will be playing with cards, the bed, telephone, and spoons instead.

----------


## nesgirl119

LD

Unfortunately, I cannot remember exactly what I did, but it had something to do with starting a new senseless banter game, and it was so popular that it got to page 30 after just 2 days, but flipping darn it, I cannot remember the topic I made.


Splash? Where are you? I miss your comments. Please come back! I have to ask you: Did you ...? and read an open book lately? What time did your clock say when you looked at it? Do you want to try ...? card concentration?  ::shock::   ::shock::  

So, I hope that other people'll try the book thing, b/c it is so fun, and after all, what could be better than going to XP5 after doing that?

----------


## nesgirl119

Splash, just so you know, this could be my final time on here before I get banned, then choke myself   ::wink::  , so don't worry too much about it.

I just wonder though. Why are people having issues with me blotting out that term. Seeker told me to do that, now he says they are forbidden, so after receiving about 5 warnings from mods, I believe that the time of my banishment and demise is soon...


But before then, I will put in my dreams, if I haven't gotten banned by now.

....?

Sorry, I cannot hold back the truth. I could get banned, but whatever my last words are going to be on here, I will put on here! It was 10:47PM. I was amazed that all the while I was reading a book (in real time), my body was falling asleep. I headed off to the distant land, and then a little while later, I returned home at about 1:47AM. 

LD

I was on here and everything was flashing different colors. I realized I now had control so I did whatever I wanted, which was mostly playing the DS and the Wii.

LD

This was in my history class. I went into the white house and saw them make a bill....


So, if I return tomorrow, just remember that maybe the mods decided to pardon me. If not, you may see me someday if I am not dead by then.

----------


## nesgirl119

Coming today are some LDs, but not until I recall them..

Until then, here is a short ...? I had!:

...?

I got up out of bed after having a slight night terror (boy, the thoughts of getting banned are stressing me to death), and struggling out of it. I did not recall what happened before then, but I did check the clock. It was 2AM, and I thought to myself, "Now what is today? Is it June 1?" I went into the other room, and checked out my watch even though I could not touch it just to see what time it was. The kichen clock said about 1:57AM, while the watch said about 2:06AM (my watch is about 5 mins fast), and I saw the 1 on the day counter, and figured that it was 6-1-06, so I decided to hurry back to bed, and try to complete the LD task. It was 2:03AM when I got back, according to the bedroom clock!

No matter what, I feel it is my duty to help newbies on the forum, and those who wish to learn to WILD (...?s don't count). No matter how upset, suicidal, angry, in trouble, etc I get, I am always willing to lend a hand, because it is my duty to me...an independent assist.
Of course, I can never work on teams, so I am best off alone doing this (unevolved Lyn is still pretty powerful the way she is!), because I suck on them!

----------


## nesgirl119

I had the weirdest, but coolest LD last night. I wonder if it is going to really happen or not....

LD
I was at a Nintendo Convention, and knowing I was dreaming, I decided to head over to the SSBB area, and found a female representative there (I wonder if it was the blue ogre in disguise), and I talked to her about the new SSBB, and though it was only a dream, she talked about Fire Emblem characters that might make their appearance in it. I asked her if Lyn had a chance of appearance in this game. She said not to worry about it, and as far as she knew, Lyn would make an appearance in this game, as well as Ike. I was happy, but then I asked if Pichu was going to appear in this one, and she shook her head and said, "In order to put a whole bunch of tough characters in it, we are going to have to get rid of some of the weaker ones, so Pichu won't be making an appearance in this one, as far as I can see, though there is a small probability that Pichu will make an appearance!" I thought to myself, "20%?" She said, "20%, and if it does make an appearance, it will have new attacks, including the volt tackle one!" I asked about the other characters, and saw Diddy Kong, Pit, Snake, Wario, Zero-suit Samus, Meta Knight, King Dedede, King K.rool in the background. I asked her if she knew if there were going to be any new playable Pokemon in it besides Pikachu and Jigglypuff. She said, "Absolutely!" I asked her, "Which ones? Blaziken, Lucario, Deoxys, Plusle and Minun, Pichu?" She said she did not know, but Pichu was less likely to appear than the others, and Plusle and Minun had a better chance of appearance than Pichu. Well, I got excited for it, especially with the fact that I knew Lyn had an incredibly high chance of appearance I woke up!


Vote Lyn for SSBB. Keep Pichu in SSBB!

BTW, here is a movie from Fire Emblem 2, and whether it will come out in the US or not, I don't have any idea (But I really hope it does...it really lokes cool).
I do know about some of the facts from it though:
~Eliwood's wife died (Ninian, Lyn, or Farina)
~Eliwood dies at the end due to illness
~Lyn either dies (if support conversation in FE was A with Eliwood), or is considered 'missing in action' (i.e.: they never show her in this game).
~Prince Zephil becomes the villain and gravely wounds Hector
~Hector dies, but his daughter, Lilina lives on.
~Roy is the main character in this game (Eliwood's son)
~Roy kills Zephil at the end.
~Characters including Bartre, Merlinus, and Marcus make a reappearance.
~Many of the new characters are actually sons/daughters of those from FE.

That is as much as I know about it.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, looks like the traffic on my DJ is quite slow today! Who cares anyways!

Night b4 last, I sped up time whilst starring off into space, but yesterday morning, I did have a ...? where I was startled by the doorbell, and saw my cat jump. It was 12:20PM, and I looked in the mirror, and when I could see I was not visible in the mirror, but my unconscious duplicate was, I knew what was going on....but with the doorbell ringing, I knew I could be in danger, so I headed back to bed.

Here are last night's LDs:

LD
Mostly played Video Games, especially Pokemon and Fire Emblem....but soon, something from the outside disturbed me, and I jumped, but woke myself up.
Twilight ...?
Realizing the buzzing was no more than the inside of my ears, and that I was vibrating violently (like I do right before a WILD), I chose to ...? at about 2:47AM. Thinking about XP5, I fly there in a wink, and just explore it. It is just so awesome, and spend what seemed like 2.5 hours there, when really, it was maybe 1.5 hours just relaxing, and enjoying the 'not worrying too much' state. When I realized time was running out, I hurried home, and it was 4:25AM, and I am like   ::shock::  , "Oh no! I missed my curfew!" I then glance at my unconscious duplicate, and think to myself, "I just hope my parents aren't too worried about me!" Looking at my unconscious duplicate again, I jumped back in bed, and just in time, because my dad gave me my meds at 4:30AM.
LD
Graduation practice...it was so weird.

----------


## nesgirl119

What a party last night I had with Cody, and all because we graduated...in XP5, because that is da place to Party!!

Twilight ...?
It was 11:38PM, and not knowing whether the LD task was avail or not, but only knowing I was in a ...? dream, and seeing my unconscious duplicate all safe and guarded very closely by my sleeping cat, I headed off in a wink to XP5. There I saw Cody, and he asked me what took me so long. I shrugged, but then I asked, "Well, did we just come here to stand/float? Let's party!"
We danced a whole bunch to many songs we made up in our heads (like the ..? chicken dance, girls wanna have fun, etc). Then another ...?er of some sort joined us (I dunno who?), and many others from a place higher than ours came and sang Thank You Very Much! We had such a ball for many hours, it seemed to fly by. I then realized it was almost time to go back to bed, so I told them all that I should return, and they weren't all that happy, but knew they I had to go back. We said our goodbyes, and I headed back home. It was about 4:21AM, so I slipped back in bed, and fell into a LD almost instantly.
LD
It was really funny. This was based off of JCA, and I was using the Rooster Talisman to lift things in the air, and the snake and rabbit talismans as well. I tossed the sheep talisman at someone else, and then I started to fly, and yelling out, "I AM DREAMING!" the whole time (I knew I was dreaming before then), I kind of startled myself and woke up! In time to hear my cat meowing.
Twilight ...?
Went back to XP5, but it was desolate....no one stayed, so I hurried back home to bed, where I had another LD...

LD

Cannot quite remember it at the moment...I will try to figure it out later...

----------


## nesgirl119

So, there is this area 51....where supposedly aliens landed (yeah right!) somewhere in Nevada....sounds really cool, but it could be a hideout for villains 

This sounds like a job for the ..? Society! Next Friday, Cody and I will likely meet in XP5, and we will go spy on the area 51 wackos. Hopefully they won't be asleep like the Iraqies were...those lazy bums....asleep at 11:23PM (which is supposedly 6 something AM their time)  ::lol::  

So rather than going to 5PX, XP5, or a movie, I think that would be fun! I should invite splash, Michelle, and my cousins along for the ...? ride!
I will be posting more about that in my mini-forum!
So the new ...? task will no longer be read an open book....  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, I cannot remember last night's LDs, however, I do remember the ones from my afternoon nap:

LD
As I was fading into the dream, I thought to myself, "I am dreaming. I am dreaming!" It worked like a charm, and the next thing I knew, I was at experiment camp. I was doing anything I wanted there, knowing it was a dream, and so was DC Michelle. It was so awesome! Then I found myself at my big sister's house, which turned out to be some sort of huge maze. It was all so cool, I was very sorry I had to wake up from my nap.

----------


## nesgirl119

Note: I did complete the Dreamin of Gamin task, which is to catch a butterfly, then with its powers, become a caterpillar, and make a cacoon, then fly as a butterfly (Pokemon users can get credit, but you cannot do this in Precog dreams), but I did it before hand, so I have to wait, I guess.
LD
Well, I do recall, I was out in the wilderness catching different things, and I even pet some caterpillers. Then I caught a butterfly, blowing on it when it was trapped between my hands. That butterfly got ticked off at me. I then morphed myself into a Tiger Caterpiller. I ate a lot, and killed a lot of people with my poisonous spikes. Then I used my string shot, and became a cocoon, then a Tiger Butterfly. 
I then had a LD similar to that, except it was Pokemon. 
LD
Satisfied with nature, I decided to play Super Smash Bros, and surprisingly, Lyndis caught a butterfly, which cursed her with the caterpillar curse...and stuff.

This is all so cool. Unfortunately, I will be unable to try the task again til Sunday, since Experiment Camp'll expect me to ...?, and my big sister's bed makes me ...?, too. I won't be back on here after today until Monday (unless I have some time).
 ::wink::

----------


## nesgirl119

Experiment camp was so awesome. Instead of studying our mental abilities, this group was more interested in studying people's ...?s, and what their encounters in different realms (XP5, 5PX, Y27) was like. I had so much fun talking their ears off until they ran away (if they stuck around to listen, I would still talk their ears off). Someone told me that lush field area was called Y27, and was much more difficult to get to for any ...?er to get to. Everything there was so cool! Especially the LDs and 3 ...?s I had there!

LD
Unfortunately, due to the fact that someone scared me with their death/dying stories of their Grandparents, I was so scared, and backed away from a ...?, and ended up getting Grounded in this LD. I knew I was dreaming, but I couldn't do anything to change it. Eventually, I had enough, and heard this noise coming from the outside world, and then as usual, commanded myself to wake up (I can still do that, even if I am stressed).
Twilight ...? (as some people refered to going to XP5, 5PX, and Y27 as the Twilight zones and very scary)
I got up out of the camp bed inside, and no longer felt too hot anymore (it was 90' in there.. I checked out my friend, who had apparently fallen asleep with her cell phone next to her. To make sure that I had enough time, I looked long and hard for a clock, until I found one in the chapel (we were sleeping in a church to avoid the weather), and it said 1:27 (there are no AMs on face clocks, unfortunately). I then decided to head to XP5, and ask them about Y27, and I went there, but to no avail. Then I went to 5PX, and asked someone if they knew anything about it, and they replied, "The place that you are talking about is very difficult to reach for most people who are here. You have to try pretty hard to get there, and if you really have a 4AM curfew, I wouldn't recommend it, because their time is slower than that of the earthly realm's." I shrugged, then chatted with the 5PX citizens/....?ers until I felt my time was probably up, feeling at least like 5 hours have gone by...and told them I had to go back and make my curfew, and they all agreed. I headed back to the church, and found people there asleep, and in the chapel clock, it said 3:28, so after seeing that (and in the dark, too), I hurried back, and though my unconscious duplicate was in the way, I jumped on the bed to return. Waking up after that, my friend had apparently picked up her cell phone 2 minutes later. When I told her about it, she was really startled!  ::wink::  
...?
Took some time to fall back asleep, as I predicted earlier, the weather was going to be easier the last night than in the morning, and it was hailing. Hearing something, and then realizing I should have had my meds by now, I hop out of bed (...? wise), and go see what time it is. It is 4:28, which turns to 4:29 soon afterwards. I head back, not wanting to worry anyone, and I find someone up apparently headed for the Ladies' room. I then walk into my bed to awaken, but I fade straight into a dream (I really needed the REM sleep).
LD
I was in a field full of butterflies, and my younger self appeared, saying it was really fun to catch them, and remembering the Dreamin of Gamin task, I catch one, but it had evil red eyes on its wings, and started to glow. I then became a caterpillar, trying as hard as I could to eat food. I then make myself a cacoon by sheding my skin, and just as I am ready to hatch into a butterfly with yellow wings, I hear someone yelling, and it surprised me and woke me up!

DRAT! I was so flipping close to completing the Dreamin of Gamin task, I could almost feel it!
I told my friend about XP5 and 5PX, and she was disappointed that I wasn't able to get to Y27
Mid-morning ...?
This time, I was in SP in a chair in the ladies' room (it was quiet in there, and I was so stuffy I did not care about the smell), and since my friend was there, I decided it would be the perfect chance to go to Y27, and I hurry there, but am disappointed, because when I get there, some people in white robes approach me and say, "What do you think you are doing here right now? Get back to your #%$^ this instant!" I look at them and say, "Can I come back here again sometime?" They nod and say, "You can come back here anytime you want, but you must hurry back to bed/couch/chair this instant!" I nod, and head back. My unconscious duplicate's mouth was wide open, and remembering that I was having difficulty breathing through my nose, so I look at her, deciding to maybe enter her dreams, but I woke up, and after a few minutes of being in SP, I commanded myself to awaken for the final time.

Despite what people thought at camp, I did not feel the same. Everyone was telling me ...?s are not dreams, calling me a ghost/spirit/soul during the time I am ...?ing, and I was kind of tired of that. One of them even said during the time I was ...?ing, the unconscious duplicate was the real me, and I was the fake (that really ticked me off, but at least they didn't frighten me).

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, last night I had many LDs, but most were either on VGs, or DVs...so not much to say about them.

However this morning during the break at work, I did manage to complete the Hard DoG task!

I kept wandering off course, but reguardless, I willed myself to catch a butterfly, then before I knew it, I was a caterpillar eating leaves, then I morphed into a crysalis. I was feeling myself changing, almost like evolution, and then I hatched. I went on top of a branch to dry out my wings, when my break ended, and I woke up.

----------


## nesgirl119

(sighs)

I wonder, why....Howie isn't responding to any of my PMs. I think he could be mad at me....so right now, I am depressed.

Anyways, last night, I did the DoG task multiple times, but this time, I dried out my wings and took flight!

Right now, I am depressed....

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, last night was pretty cool!
...?
Went to a distant land at about 11:42PM, and came back at about 2:46AM. Then I went straight into a LD.

(precog?)LD
I was training the army, strangely enough. They were teaching me tactics, and telling me how ...?s can be used effectively.
BTW, I did this in Crescent View today, because a guy from our church just got back from the army.

Mid-morning ...?

I went to 5PX at about 10:10AM in my break, and talked to my SG, but when I realized time had flown by, I hurried back at about 10:20AM, and found my boss approaching me. I hurried back, and he was pretty upset with me for some odd reason.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, unfortunately, I cannot recall my LD from last night, because I am still depressed about Howie being upset at me (at least from my point of view...b/c I think I did something mean to upset him!)  :Sad:  

But here is something funny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-5INcUuoEs
Suppose to be the dark side of the Incredibles (except it doesn't show Elastigirl)

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, here are last night's ...? and LDs

...?
Time: 11:52PM Weather: somewhat cloudy (UT), and clear as day (NV)
I didn't have to travel very far, because Cody was right above my house. He then asked where I wanted to go, and if I wanted to go to any movies. I shook my head and told him I wanted to go to area 51  ::D:  , because I told him my dad told me about it, but he had to swear he wouldn't tell anyone, and he did. We headed down to area 51 in Nevada, and really, there wasn't much to see, other than the sleeping soldiers, and the area that I cannot talk about. We explored there for a while, and there were video cameras, but we looked into the video monitor to figure out what kind of pattern they went in so we could look around without getting filmed (it is true that we are ignored in ...? dreams, but unfortunately, a camera has high frequency to take pictures of LDs)..and the area was so cool, just like my dad described. Then I looked at a clock one time and it was 1:59AM, so no worries. Cody and I continued to look around, and found many interesting things, until the clock said 2:07AM, and that is when I told Cody I had to go home, and we both flew out of there, not knowing whether we dodged the cameras or not, and headed for my house. I then said goodbye to him, and went back inside, and the clock said 3:21AM, and I just decided to look around for a minute or two, seeing as how my unconscious duplicate wasn't just going to sit up and walk away from the bed. When it was 3:25AM, I headed back into bed, and fell asleep!
LD
Not long afterwards, I had an adventurous LD, where I was training at Crescent View camp (it is known this year as boot camp), and I did pushups, ran a marathon, and everything. I then yelled out, "I am dreaming, and I knew I was dreaming all along!" The LT got upset at me, and yelled at me, but I didn't care, but it still woke me up!

----------


## nesgirl119

I forgot. I will be making a movie (like a real person one) while waiting for College to start, since I can do no better in Blender without the classes. I will give the basic data of this movie:

Title: The ***-** Society Adventures (tetinative title)

Main Idea:
There have been various murders throughout the world, and only 1 person has been crafty enough to do so. Though almost no one knows about it, the ***-** Society does, and with their special ability to go to new areas in ***-** dreams, they are able to spot the murderer committing the murder, but they cannot seem to follow him, because of their curfews. Soon, they meet up with a kid named Agent Ron (or so he calls himself, but his real name is Ronnie), who is seeking revenge after this murderer slew his father. Despite the fact he is probably only 13 years old, he is very smart, and develops 4d goggles and 4d headphones, so as to follow the ***-** Society while they are ***-**ing. The ***-** society is made up of a whole bunch of members, all of which can ***-**, and their leaders are nesgirl and Michelle. Though the ***-** Society is very involved with this case, they are very shy about it, and refuse to tell the government, and with good reason: the government might put them in a mental hospital. Can the ***-** Society and Agent Ron put an end to this murderer before Curfew? If so, how?

Funny, isn't it? I will include stuff in it like XP5, 5PX, basic ...?s, past battle equipment, entering dreams, regular LDs (***-**s may be dreams in this story, but they aren't too similar to regular LDs), guess wizarding, telephone, and even really silly events.

I will add some editor's notes though:

1) You really can solve murder mysteries via ***-**, and can even meet up with others doing the same thing, but because of the fact that you are unable to awake while having one, many set up curfews for them, so that the ***-**'ers will know exactly when it is necessary to re-enter their beds (so they can awaken), and the people themselves will know when they come back. A way to tell if someone is really ***-**'ing is to feel their neck, because their body temperatures will drop as if they had fainted, plus they will not awaken to anything. If someone does an EEG on them, he'll/she'll note that they are NOT in REM sleep, and most likely in an unconscious sleep. 
2) Why will we not tell the government? Just like in Today's world, the government will lock us away if they find out about it.

There, all is said and done, and now that the title has been put into place, I am not about to sub the words ...?, ***-**, and Unconscious Duplicate.


(PS: If I ever go anywhere, my curfew is set at 4:00AM on weekdays, 6:00AM on Saturdays, and 7:00AM on Sundays [except I am very limited of where I go on Sundays], and if I miss it, my parents will start to worry, thinking I somehow fainted during the night, and also, you have to know the time and place to do it as well, because if you are about 5 mins from taking a test, you don't really want to do it!)

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, might as well put in last night's entry:

LD

I was mostly playing my games, with the exception of me being at a Nintendo Event and being able to get ahold of Mew and Deoxys, plus I got to play the Wii and the DS lite.

Soon afterwards, I did the DoG task again. Weird how I like doing it over and over again.

And doing the task before it is assigned is not weird (especially if you are a guess wizard).

Plus, ...?s are dreams!!

----------


## nesgirl119

LD
Well, I was playing SSBB at first as Lyn, then as Pichu. I knew this was a dream, because I knew both of them had little to no chance of appearance (unfortunately, JP doesn't have interests in her), so I enjoyed playing as both of them. Sweet! And I continued to do this until 1:23AM
Checked the clock, and then resumed my LD:
LD
I did the task again, then I played SSBB as Lyn while in Butterfly form!  ::D:  
Checked the clock at 4:25AM, and went back to the LD, and it still was SSBB as Lyn.
...?
Temporary. It all started when I was trying to struggle out of SP (and did manage to clasp my hands together) first thing in the morning, then I slipped out of bed, and onto the ground (or so I thought), but I did not feel the ground at all, so I figured my legs must be numb, and went to say my morning *******, but I thought something was weird so I looked in my bed, and there was my unconscious duplicate with her hands clasped together, so I hurried back in bed, and resumed.
FA
Similar to the ...?, except I did touch the floor, and the clock was all scrambled (it was 6:58AM when I got up in the ...?), and my room was scrambed.

Oh well.

Oh, and I really forgot to mention....there is a MAJOR difference between Dream Sharing (since splash and I have done it), entering someone else's dream via ...?, and 2 people being in a ...?.

Pros and Cons of Dream Sharing:

+Both can become Lucid and control the dream
-It is a lot harder to master
+It is possible for both to complete the Lucid task
-If one of the DSers wakes up, the other will see them disappear in the LD

Pros and Cons of Entering Dreams (something like the way Spongebob does it, via ..?):

+ ...?er can assist in helping the dreamer become Lucid
- ...?er has no control inside the host's LD, hense making them very vulnerable to their rule.
+...?ers are free to leave whenever they want, and will oftentimes, disappear in a star-like flash
-Interaction in the dream is somewhat limited, since the ...?er may only interact with the host
-...?er is very vulnerable in real time, and cannot awaken until he/she goes back to his/her bed

Pros and Cons of a double ...?

+Both can see each other, and their unconscious duplicates. Their direction is their command, so they may visit anywhere
-Very vulnerable in real time, as there is no way to wake up without going back to bed. The sash may warn you if you are in real danger, though.
+Anything that happens in a ...? that both of you see will happen in real time at the same time you see it. Using this tactic, you can visit places beyond your WILDest dreams, like Disneyland, the Movies, and even restricted areas like area 51
-Unlike the above, it is possible to be caught on film (but only about 30% likely )
+You can go to places you could normally not go to (XP5, 5PX) otherwise.
+Quite the peaceful moment.
-You cannot interact with anyone or any objects. You fly because of this.
+You can interact with anyone in XP5 or 5PX

----------


## nesgirl119

Okay, here are my LDs from last night:

LD
I did the caterpiller thingy again!
...?
Feeling like I needed some inner peace, I headed off to a distant land, and nothing really great happened, but I did find some inner peace. I left at about 1:21AM, and came back at 4:25AM (oops)
LD
I was in an art tutorial class, learning to draw better, when Tygr appeared. I then realized I was in the art institute of Phoenix, and still dreaming. He said if I could clean out his whole bathroom in 1 day, he would promote me. I did not want to be promoted and I told him that, but I still cleaned his bathroom proving once again that I can do fine on my own. I don't need to be on a team to function at all. I would rather work alone. Someone in a cloak asked, "Why don't you want to be promoted?" I say, "Because I feel as if I don't deserve it, after all, I am a bad apple!" She says, "Oh, I see. I can really understand that you would feel really embarressed assisting on an important team because of the fact that you were kicked off the forum one time, and once that happens, the heaven seal permanently breaks!" I nod. The cloaked person reveals herself to be that blue ogre, and I am so surprised I wake up.


Okay, and so newbies will stop asking me where you can go in a ...?, I will just tell you plainly (do not respond to this post!):
The places to go in a ....? and what can be done in each of them 

There are so many places you can go in a ....?. The possibilities are endless...though you could visit a realistic place, like area 51, the movies, or even viewing a current event. As far as I know, there are different dimensions up for exploration, but are still DREAMs (sorry Seeker!). Reguardless, I can name maybe a few examples of each one:

~Earth (still LDing)  
Area 51 (unknown area)
So, there is this area 51....where supposedly aliens landed (yeah right!) somewhere in Nevada....sounds really cool, but it could be a hideout for villains. Next Friday, I will see what I can find out about this area. It might be a perfect area for hiding from those dastardly video cameras.
*upgraded* Area 51 is a secretive area and has very high security, but if you use your light speed, finding the area with the videos, and figuring out the camera's patterns, no prob! Long hallways, and beds for those inhabiting the area to sleep in. There are no aliens. My Great Grandfather was a Senator, so my Father told me about the area, which I cannot reveal.
Movies
Just like in Real Time, you can go into the movies, and watch them with 100% accuracy. You do not have to pay to see them and can get a bird's eye view of the movie, but you cannot get any popcorn, nor can you control what happens.
Disneyland/6 flags/Lagoon/any vacation site/war site
Can be visited, but unfortunately, you cannot ride on any of the rides (they are all holograms...doh!). They are handy, though, if you are planning on going to the area sometime in the future, and can help you get insite of what exactly is going on there, and what it is currently like. If it is done in war terms, basic ....?'ers will likely try to find out the strategies of the enemy (tried that with Cody, but all they do during the time is sleep..lazy bums!). Pretty much, anything can be seen during this time.
Dreams
You can enter people's dreams for some odd reason. As seen in Spongebob, dreams are usually entered by entering someone's thoughts usually into the head of that person. The weaknesses of a ...?'er in another's dream field is that ...?'ers cannot control what goes on in there, and is therefore, vulnerable to the dreamer's desires. The ...?'er can help the dreamer conquer nightmares and become Lucid...and might be able to help the dreamer ....? as well (only if the dreamer has had them b4).
Bedroom/Unconscious duplicate
No matter where you fall asleep, if you ....?, you are going to have an unconscious duplicate in your bed. The bedroom/area you are in will look the same, and you should see your sash. Remember that the only way to end a ....? is to go back to bed, and therefore, this can make you extremely vulnerable. Luckily, if you are in the same area, and you know that it could be dangerous, you can go back to bed before the danger happens.

~Our Universe
It holds many mysteries, and you could access it, but you will never believe what you see, and through it, you could find other worlds.

~The Dimensions (as far as I know)
(lower dimension)XP5: a desolate area, but can only visited through a ...? (or being dead). It has a greyish appearance, and unlike Earth, you can set your feet down pretty much anywhere and start walking, and you can also fly. Little is known about this area, other than the fact it can be used for ....? parties, ...? communications with other ...?'ers, or even communication with the dead. Time here is slightly faster than ours
(somewhat higher dimension)5PX: A beautiful area which kind of looks like it's in the clouds, but basically, is like a sky community. You are going to find a lot of dead/...?'ing people here. Plus the fact there are tiny shelters that you can fly into, and like XP5, you can walk on the ground if you wish. Time here is much faster than ours.
(very high dimension that is very hard to reach)Y27: A lush beautiful area with trees, and a big open field. Somewhat brighter than 5PX, it is a place full of peace and happiness. Any ...?'er that gets this far may not want to leave the area, but it is very difficult to reach, and is usually reached in critical situations. Time in this place is somewhat slower than ours.
...?Dunno?..... (the highest a ....?'er could ever reach, if they could reach it at all)
A place so beautiful I refuse to describe it. About maybe 10% of any of them reach this place, most of the time in a critical condition. Time here is so much slower than ours, it almost seems to either freeze, or rush by. For example, if you were to sleep and come here for about 12 hours real time, it would be a mere 3 seconds.

Okay, that is all I have to say. There could be many more dimensions out there. Maybe XSCS12 or even AS325. Who knows? Just be sure that your sash is on tight whenever you ....?!! 

Next time I post in here, I will show you how to have a ...? in the first place (may be tomorrow, or maybe Saturday or Monday)!

----------


## nesgirl119

This time, I am absolutely sure I will get banned, as I just received my fifth and probably final warning from Icedawg. If that happens, I just want to wish everyone luck, and that I probably won't live to see another day (I am serious about taking the plunge of doom if banned).

I will now put in my possible final entry:

LD
I mostly just played Pokemon, but after doing so, I found Blue, and she said that soon I would be banned, and I told her, "Okay, have me be in this future I have!" I was on here, and was kicked off and my username said "Banned User" underneath it. I then proceeded to get a Dream Gun and commit LD Suicide.

This dream all the way around may come true! If that is the case, goodbye cruel world!

----------


## Asclepius

Here's a suggestion.
Refer to your regular WILDs as WILDs.  Refer to ? dreams as WILDD

Most people will ignore the extra D, but it shows there is another Dimension to those dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## samchestido

Nesgirl, I hope your not really serious about the suicide thing. If you are, please reconsider! There are so many beautiful things in life, and it's never too late to change things around.

I'm hoping for you!   ::D:

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

thats just wonrg. i hope yourt joking, and even if you are its still wrong. You shouldnt even have posted that.

----------


## ♥Mark

You&#39;re a little late, it seems.

----------

